# Droid 3 has been rooted! (apparently)



## connor3485 (Jun 15, 2011)

A user over at XDA claims he has rooted the d3...we are waiting pictorial proof.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1234510

Please let this be true!


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

connor3485 said:


> A user over at XDA claims he has rooted the d3...we are waiting pictorial proof.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1234510
> 
> Please let this be true!


----------

